# question



## ak hustler (Apr 17, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of down south kustom kennel,i looked at there web sight before about a year ago when it was working and they had pups for sale but now i see the sight doesnt work anymore and on thier forum i read negative and positive responses please give me your input


----------



## ak hustler (Apr 17, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of down south kustom kennels i looked at thiere web site almost a year ago and they had pups for sale , some blue and then some not, but recently i checked and the web site was down, they also have a forum i read positive and negative comments about how hard it was to get papers and pedigrees and tey are registered with the ckc please inform me about the ckc and the reputation of this kennel


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I know nothing of this particular kennel. I've never heard of them.

BYBs and fly by night kennels pop up and disappear daily sadly so if you can't find them that may be the case

CKC is not a reputable APBT registry IMO because they allow for dogs that have no pedigree to be registered


Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------

